# Similarities between Frédérique Constant and Vacheron Constantin



## Gerard Taboada

I have been thinking about this for a while but... Is it me or FC look like affordable VC? The typography of the name, the "Const" in both their names and the style of their collections are similar. By this I am not accusing anyone for copying or bringing ideas from other brands, just to make it clear. Actually, I think FC watches are the best looking accessible-price range watches out there. 

Maybe it is because I admire VC a lot and FC reminds me their fabulous masterpieces.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

The name Frederique Constant is derived from the grandparents of the founders, Peter and Aletta Stas. The font is a standard sans serif, and the FC lines are meant to be timeless dress watches, as one would expect from a high-end company like VC or Patek. In the typically conservative world of Swiss watches, I think a company has to stay within established conventions of name and logo in order to be taken seriously. Companies that stray too far from design conventions risk looking cheap or low-end. Modeling your look after classic designs and branding helps to elevate perception of your own brand. 

Interestingly, the VC manufacture is just down the road from the FC manufacture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Some of their models do look very similar. FC is the "economy" version of a VC, but still worth every penny, IMHO.


----------



## Gerard Taboada

I completely agree with you Laparoscopic Yoda. Their lines are so neat. I do also agree with Nokie. To me, FC looks like the economy version of a VC. Of course, the quality is not the same as it is normal since we are facing 3000$ watches vs 25k$ the cheapest. Anyway, big thumbs up for FC for creating such an appealing watches.


----------



## Quadcammer

I have an FC watch, but do feel the logo and such and general design is EXTREMELY similar to vacheron. I still like my FC a whole lot, but it does bother me a bit.


----------



## giodoc

I own two FC's (365 Runabout and the Blue Worldtimer) and don't think they look extremely like VC. Are there some general similarities? Sure, but no more than say Audi and BMW have tires, windows and an overall "car" look. Let's not forget, the wristwatch was invented in the late 1700's and started to be mass produced over a 100 years ago so at this point you're going to have similarities across the spectrum. Just think, if it's round you're essentially "copying" Patek (who copied the pocket watch) and if its square you're "copying" Cartier right? Add a sporty look to the round and all of sudden you're copying Audemars who's copying Patek and so on and so on.


----------



## emblemtake2

Maybe the logo on the dial looks similar.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

bcbcbck said:


> Yeah. They looks similar. And I heard that FC makes Breguet dial before.


Where did you hear that? Doesn't make any sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch

I am not a FC afficionado, but I just ordered my wife a slim line with the guilloche dial and a Classics Index SS for myself, and I would say that the watches look very similar to other watches from more famous producers. The ladies slimline looks a lot like a Breguet and my Classics looks nearly identical to the white gold Patek Calatrava. That said, at the high end, FC clearly creates its own designs and movements.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reuven

Im not sure about this one.
However, the case design of the manufacture watches from FC are quite similar to the 2 and 3 - Hander watches vacheron has to offer. In any case, (LOL) most of their similarities might come from their same approach to watches, they are just not that much into bling-bling as other companies like AP.


----------

